# building a 1911



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

I need some different opinions on this I am need to know about how much it would cost to have a reliable simple carry 1911 I need all the flairs and whatnot just for it to go bang when I need it to and to go where I aim it.

:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Building a 1911 from the ground up is great but as to what cost would be it's all up to you. Drop in parts are a lot cheaper than ones you have to hand fit. But when you hand fit everything you will have an exceptional weapon. You still can with some drop in ports too though. My old Springfield has the frame and slide and trigger. The rest is all stuff I added myself. I hand fit everything including the slide to frame to reduce slop. Really though if you have a good lockup when the weapon is in ready to fire mode you have a lot licked there. You want to be able to push on the chamber of the weapon with slide FWD and not feel a lot of wiggle there. And the bushing if you are not doing the bull barrel thing needs for to that barrel. All that with a trigger that don't have a lot of creep and breaks clean at say.....3-4 lb if you want to carry it. I built a 9mm 1911 that is around 1.5#. That is a target only weapon though. I would never carry one with that light a trigger. It's just not safe enough to me.

If you for a pretty good loaded or mil spec then made a few improvements you can have a really nice weapon. And you can do it little at a time adding what you can when you can:smt023


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

So Devil you are suggesting that I get a base model such as a SA GI and build it up? Am I understanding you right?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You can start there or anywere on the ladder to a full house custom. I started with a Para LTC Alloy framed Commander that can be had for under $900.00. I added some drop in springs and a trigger and improved my group size by half. The 1911 is probably the pistol that has the most after market part available. If you like to tinker it's the right pistol to play with.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Find a Plain Jane 1911a1, pick which ever brand you like . Shoot it a while see what extras you want to make it your own. I carry a Plain Jane with the only change is a 3 lb. trigger. That is what I like for me. You will have to decide for you.


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

My thing is I dont know what I would like or dislike about it and I am looking at spending about $600 to $700 any suggestion and I would like to tinker with little at a time


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is why you shoot it a while first to find out what you like. Some people like adjustable sights on all thier guns, I don't on my carry guns. I like a light trigger pull on my guns, others don't. What works great for me may not work for you. Learn the basics of the 1911 then if you can try some of the others either rentals or other shooters guns to see what is different and if you lik it or not.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

jwhisler said:


> So Devil you are suggesting that I get a base model such as a SA GI and build it up? Am I understanding you right?


As long as the frame is of a good quality it really don't matter who's name is on it. If it was me I'd not want to spend money on a higher dollar pistol I'm taking apart. It's one of the reasons I don't buy loaded 1911's to begin with. Every one I have ever had I want to do things to to make it uniquely mine. So it will be coming apart and I'll be replacing things, adding things, refitting the rest.

If you start with something like a Colt where you will have a lot more in the gun before the project starts you might not want to or be able to do the things you want later being the initial cost. So for me I like starting out with things like Mil Spec Springers, RIA, etc then go from there. I'm wanting to do a long slide project soon but I can't make up my mind just how yet (caliber, weather to go stainless or some other finish etc).

There's just so much stuff for a 1911. So many really good things. It's the best to have not only a custom 1911 but one like no one can ever have because it was you that made it. No maker can say that. Even their highest end 1911's while hand fitted will still be like others they ship out every day.

Fusion Firearms have some really great things. They will build one for you if you wanted but you can buy anything from them. I'm looking at a 10mm slide..lol! Maybe a 38 super...Always room for another 45 though:smt033


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

If I were to buy the Fusion set how diffucult would it be to but it together having VERY little gunsmithing skills?


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

get the two volume set of the Jerry Kunhausen 1911 shop manuals. Then get or rent one of the "build a 1911" videos from AGI (there are a couple).
Start with...
a good vice
padded vice jaws or frame fixture
set of good files (and assorted doodads like file card, chalk, handle,, etc).


Other good sites...
blind hogg ( how to walk throughs for common mods)
cylinder and slide also has some articles
brownells has a series on doing your own build
midway usa has lots of tools as well (and better sales imho)


I am just about to start fitting my first frame and slide, first I gotta swing by my local gunsmith and he is going to give me some scrap metal to practice filing on.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

*receiver and slides*

dont know where your at on your decision but, letting you this website 
www.fosterind.com has receivers and slides. your gi receiver is around $148
but the slides you'll have to wait for one.


----------

